# Unterfranken/Bayern dog trainer?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Well, here's a longshot, LOL! As people ask for breeder reccomendations, I am asking for trainer reccomendations and ideas!









Some on this board are in Germany, so I thought I would ask-- does anyone know a trainer in Bavaria/Bayern that they can suggest? 

My training goals are:
1) Dog socialization for my dog,







and
2)off-lead heeling near dogs and people.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

How close are you to Waidhaus?

Sigmund Gilch in Waidhaus. Owns a boarding kennel right on the border, called Villa Vista. Very ethical trainer, very good person.


http://www.polar-chat.de/wiki/92726_Hundeschule_-pension_Villa_Vista


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Waidhaus is on the Czech border, nowhere near where Patti is located. It would be about 2.5 hours' driving time for her, not counting any traffic.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Patti, I use to take my GSD to a schaferhund club while I was in Germany, it is off Am Sportplatz, just north of Altstadt. I think you are about three hours from there, but it would at least give you a good place to see if they know of one closer to you. They are the ones who pointed me toward the breeder I got Gazira from. Talk about interesting when I didnt have someone to translate for us, lol. But we all managed and had fun! Sorry I could be more help....... I miss Germany so much! I now find myself cussing at the American drivers just like the Germans did us!! LMAO!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for the suggestion, Sue-- I am desperately seeking someone to help doggy-socialize Grimm. (he's not dog-aggressive, just way behind in learning how to interact, play, be calm around-- and then ignore other dogs on walks) Unfortunately, I would not be able to get to Waidhaus from here.









Yup, wow Chris-- you are right! My fiance says Waidhaus is 2.5 hours from Schweinfurt.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will ask Sigmund if he knows anyone in the area for you. We just caught up at the WUSV, where he met my daughter and husband for the 1st time.

My dog Baer stayed with him while I worked in Holland for a year (I lived in a family run hotel and was working incredibly long hours). Baer had the run of the kennel business and is still remembered there. He was the 1st thing that Sigmund asked about when we saw him - and Baer was last in Germany in December 1999


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sue, you are an







and a lifesaver! Thank you even for asking. I truly, really appreciate this!! If you only knew... any hope at all is a relief right now.

Got any pics of Bär? You know I'm a shameless Enzo fan..


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Baer is the one on the front page, lower right corner, in a platz, with the show female.

Mr schmoooze.

We have a mini me Enzo with Dax - I will email pic. BIG head and bone, extreme drives and cuddler.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

OMG, Sue-- Bär is stunning! I have a weakness for the big heads, dark coloring, strong thick blocky muzzles... he LOOKS like a Baer!!


----------



## Falco1461 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am looking for a trainer to help with my 8 month old puppy. I live in the Indianapolis, Indiana area. HELP.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Falco,
(Note: Patti,do not laugh)

Stop by the SCH club in Indy. They meet at the German American Club.

They are there on Sat at 2 PM and on Sundays, after tracking. There will be a trial in two weeks?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sue is always so helpful! (she has the coolest dogs, too)







I wish you the best of luck, Falco!









I myself even put an ad and a message on the message board of the Pedigree Database. TONS of looks, but nobody answering me yet. I'm not asking for someone to put a BH on Grimm, just help Grimm get used to meeting (and/or ignoring) other dogs. Hard to find a trainer in Bavaria.. whoda thunkit?









Ironicly, I think I'd have gotten more help or replies if I had a truly aggressive dog. Who wants the boring job of socializing a normally nerdy, teenaged, undersocialized 13 month old Czech GSD?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Patti,

Thank you.

Waiting on friend in Baveria to answer. Think they are traveling.

Have you checked out Chris Stump's recommendation of contacting the SV?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sue, thank you for contacting a friend in Bavaria-- I REALLY appreciate this!! Any ray of possible hope right now is a relief.

This week I am going to have my fiance telephone the local SV and leave a message on their machine.

I wonder if helping with doggy socialization is too boring for a 'real trainer' to want to help with? I wonder if I'd be getting more responses if I had dramatic aggression issues, instead of a canine nerd dragging me off my feet at the sight of another dog.


----------

